# Should I get another GSD?



## CynRes (Jan 2, 2012)

Just some background. Okay, I love my 2 yr old GSD, Jake. I lost my last Shepherd at 13 yrs old last September and our 11 yr old Golden a few months later. We also have a 2 yr old Golden, which is my husband's. 

The house feels empty going from four dogs to two. I am very active with my current dogs with classes, especially Nose Work with Jake. He is a lower activity level GSD. I take them on walks/runs four to five times a week off leash on trails.

I've always adored the long coat shepherds, but I fell in love with Jake's temperament though he is from a bad breeding (a gift from my well meaning husband).

So, my question is, with this limited bit of information, I'm I being too selfish in still wanting my dream German Shepherd? I have more and more time on my hands since I am able to be at home and my children are almost all grown. 

Thanks for any opinions


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't think so at all! You sound like a very loving owner. Who wouldn't want another GSD?? I say go for it  It doesnt mean you are replacing any of your current or past dogs.


----------



## CynRes (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you. I do love my dogs and they bring so much joy to me (psst...my kids sometimes get jealous). I'd love to get a puppy this next year but I am so worried about getting the right breeder, I get overwhelmed. Of course, it is a long time commitment! I have much to read on the forums since I've just joined. I appreciate your response.


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

I think since you're used to having a small pack around, then go for it! It's not like you're giving one dog up for the other, you're just adding to your family, like having another kid even when you love the first one.

It's people (including myself) who never had more than one dog and now want another, that need to give it heavier thought.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think being selfish is a good reason to find
your dream GSD. finding your dream GSD won't
be hard. good luck with the new pup.



CynRes said:


> Just some background. Okay, I love my 2 yr old GSD, Jake. I lost my last Shepherd at 13 yrs old last September and our 11 yr old Golden a few months later. We also have a 2 yr old Golden, which is my husband's.
> 
> The house feels empty going from four dogs to two. I am very active with my current dogs with classes, especially Nose Work with Jake. He is a lower activity level GSD. I take them on walks/runs four to five times a week off leash on trails.
> 
> ...


----------



## CynRes (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for the encouragement. I will keep on looking for my dream boy! btw all of your GSD's are beautiful.


----------



## elsamom (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone...Im new to this forum and really have enjoyed reading the posts, Now ....time to join in. I have always had one dog . Two yrs ago my house was robbed so with much thought I decided to get a gsd. My older dog Zoe is a wonderful mixed breed but suffers many health issues including Cushings. Bringing Elsa into our home was a huge adjustment but as I sit here now with both dogs at my feet and (my cat curled beside me too) I am truly amazed at the individual joy each dog brings to us. I say GO FOR IT! Especially if you have the much needed time for a new puppy. Much luck to you finding the perfect pup for you!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Go for it lady  ! Life is far too short not to have what you want when you have the ability to do it.

If I didn't have a toddler, I will have 2 gsds. My plan is get Koda titled which will take a lot of time, effort and energy and of course Koda needs to mature too. Then in 3-5 years, I will get another gsd from my breeder, and he will be entered in conformation shows and get him titled in herding.


----------



## CynRes (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been reading through some threads and it seems as though there are a few popular breeders. I would like to find someone in California (Bay Area) since I plan to get involved with many activities over the life of my dogs. Some breeders also have training programs which I think is awesome. I have so much respect for the breed and know they need to stay active and challenged, which keeps me active and challenged. A win, win!! 

There are so many variations within the breed which I was unaware of also. I hope to not offend anyone, but this is purely from my ignorance. Do the show line's GSD backs tend to be more "angular?" and the working lines "squarer?"? I prefer the "squarer" confirmation. Please, educate me in this matter.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

At one point I had 4 gsd's, when I lost the two seniors within 6 months of each other, it was really strange to have "only" two dogs..It seemed like my time wasn't full enough with the two remaining..like everything was "quieter",,hard to explain but I guess I thrive on constantly doing something 'dog'.

I now have 3 dogs, 2 senior aussies and Masi my 3 yr old gsd..I want another, I miss having my male gsd's, tho Masi is a full time job in herself

I say go for it,,tho I'm holding out for a time, I will have another..

I am geographically challenged but I love Kim's dogs here JustK9s Home
I know Robin, on the board here has one of her dogs and really really likes her


----------



## CynRes (Jan 2, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean about the house not being "full enough." I was thinking my 2 yr old GSD would be more active, but he is pretty low key from what I'm used to.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hi and welcome to the board from michigan. yes, the breed has different "lines" now, with relatively different appearances and different things they excel in. there are american show lines, german show lines, german working lines, czech/ddr lines (others will chime in here if i've missed any, lol) you are right in your observation that the american lines have the more "sloped" back. if you post here about exactly what you'll want in a dog, and what you hope to do with your dog, people will give you opinions on what "lines" would be best for you. it's probably more important that a match is made in this respect than other factors based on appearance. the very most important issue when you get a shepherd tho is health and temperment, since the breed does have it's share of problems in those areas. the more "homework" you do before you decide on your new companion, the happier you will be with him/her. and also, just so you know 'cause lots of people don't...there are some fabulous shepherds (of all ages), in rescue and there are good, reputable rescues in california.

***disclaimer*** this has been my personal experience and i am going to share it here, breeders and others, please hold off on the bashing, 'kay?: i have two very well bred shepherds from very respected breeders. i spent a long time finding them and have lengthy experience in the breed. their health and temperment (one has health issues and a fabulous temperment, one is incredibly healthy but has temperment issues), on the whole, do not equal that of my two rescues. 

wishing you great luck in finding the dog of your dreams.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My girlie is a energizer bunny, she'll go all day if I want to, but just now as she's maturing out, she has a nice 'off' switch,,"thank god" cause she can wear a sane person out)) Good luck in your search


----------



## CynRes (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for the information. I know where ever people gather there are many opinions, and I'm open to weigh it all and make the best decisions as I can. So, I will list my dream list and see what advice I receive. Whenever I add a dog to my family, it is a forever decision so I take it seriously. I have finally hammered the last nail in the head of my husband..lol...so to speak...and he now understands the extreme importance of doing your homework, and the cost isn't the most important factor. Though our current two dogs aren't my "dreams" I love them dearly and am 100% committed to them.


Based on importance - but I believe I can find one that would satisfy all.

1. Temperament and Health. A sound mind with a great "off" switch since he/she will be interacting with family. I have 4 children (well almost grown) ages 21,20, 18, and 16 which are very active and involved in play and training. I am currently getting in shape and there are wonderful off leash trails that I take my dogs on, and my son sometimes takes the GSD running. At the moment I am only up to 3.5 miles, but the dogs get a great work out being off leash and chasing after the tennis ball during most of the hike. The GSD also wears a backpack and carries the water for all of us.

2. I have showed in obedience with my dogs before my kids took priority, and hope to return to various dog sports. I am currently training my GSD in scent work and would love to do some tracking, and agility. I haven't `considered Schutzhund but if the dog is driven, I would love to educate myself with what is involved. I believe in working the dog in what THEY enjoy, not forcing them to perform just because I love it.

3. Looks. Least important, but still desirable. I don't like the "slope" confirmation. I love "big" strong heads and long coats, but the coat length is really flexible depending upon the total look and disposition of the dog.

If there are other aspects I haven't addressed, please let me know.


----------



## CynRes (Jan 2, 2012)

I plan on going to the Golden Gate Kennel Club benched dog show at the end of this month, but it seems like it would only be a small representation on what lines are available. Would I be wasting my money and time on my search based on my wishlist below? I know it won't be a waste of my time going, since I love all dog events, but I was curious to know ahead of time what I should expect.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't think one can ever waste their time going to a dog show)) Always lots of good vendor stuff

Definately go, is it conformation and other things like obedience/rally/agility?

Check everything out, if you see a dog you like, ask them who the breeder was.
In the conformation ring you'll probably see alot of am line dogs, which is not a bad thing,, obed and agility anything goes..

I think you'll have no problem finding a dog on your wishlist, there are soooo many good breeders out there, but be aware there are alot of not so reputable ones to. 

I'm obviously not in your neck of the woods, so I'm not sure what's available for breeders in your area, but hopefully someone else will chime in and give you some referrals..again tho I'd check out JustK9's,,she has nice dogs

In the end, while I do like my working lines, I think a good dog is a good dog is a good dog,,you can find a good dog in any line , finding a good breeder, then all will fall into place


----------



## CynRes (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks, that is good advice. I looked over the JustK9's website and they have some beautiful dogs. Maybe I will open communications and see what happens. 

I'm in no rush, but I wanted to start my research and see what would happen. My heart melts whenever I see any puppy, so I have to be prepared..lol

I showed in Obedience at the show, but it was over 20 yrs ago (wow). I'll have to look up the show to get more details. I just love it because it is only one of the few benched shows left. I know it is tough on dogs, and their owners. By Sunday their patience with questions is a little to be desired, understandably.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I would go for it as well. My minimum is two dogs, and probably two cats (it was going to be four cats, but I looked at the owners who comes into my job to get food and litter that have 6 or more cats, and I think I would be nuts; so limit is two cats--I would be living on my own, no bf, no roommates, etc.). My max for dogs isn't decided yet (I'm thinking I would do okay with three dogs), but it also depends on what activities I want to do with them as well. I'm 26 years old so I have a long time from now to have animals in my life. I know a lab owner and the owner's family that have 9 or 10 of various ages; some they got from the shelter, etc. It works for them.


----------



## CynRes (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm excited. I just met a 1 yr old GSD female at a rescue that I am considering adding to my family. In a few hours I am going to take my GSD to go for a walk with her to see how she reacts.

She was rescued from a shelter and has only been with the rescue for a week. She was picked up as a stray and her owners refused to pay the fees and left her in the pound. While at the pound she did jump a four foot fence (what were they thinking?) but only went to the office to be with the people. 

I have never added an adult dog to my pack before. Any advice on things to consider would be appreciated.


----------



## Misunderstood (Feb 4, 2012)

All dogs are pack animals , some bigger than others, some more dominate than others. They all have different personalities but you have to be willing to be pack leader, which means different commit but not wrong. All dogs will look for a pack leader and some will try to fill the void. 

Some dogs will do best with another , some will be highly aggressive. It's how much you want to put into that dog and matching personalties.


----------



## Misunderstood (Feb 4, 2012)

CynRes said:


> I'm excited. I just met a 1 yr old GSD female at a rescue that I am considering adding to my family. In a few hours I am going to take my GSD to go for a walk with her to see how she reacts.
> 
> She was rescued from a shelter and has only been with the rescue for a week. She was picked up as a stray and her owners refused to pay the fees and left her in the pound. While at the pound she did jump a four foot fence (what were they thinking?) but only went to the office to be with the people.
> 
> I have never added an adult dog to my pack before. Any advice on things to consider would be appreciated.



Oh she's so pretty. Taking your dog on a walk to meet her not on property that he/she defends is huge. I hope it works out well for you all.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

How is your male with other dogs? 

Has this dog been with a foster who can tell about his temperament?
Often a dog from a shelter or rescue will seem very submissive for the first few weeks in a new home and the true temperament does not come out ntil they are settled in

Benny was 18 months when we adopted Jake who was 11 months.
We ha them meet on neutral territory; a fully fenced school yard. After meeting and playing for about 45 minutes Benny had no problem with Jake coming home. Benny established himself as the leader over the next few days and I watched carefully. They were always crated when not supervised.
They have gotten along great every since.

I hope this works out for both you and the dog. Sad that his family just left him at the pound.

Where is the San Francisco bay area are you? I know a great trainer that could help you evaluate this dog and help the adding a new member to the pack go well. She helps with training dogs from some Bay Rescues and last month was working with a dog who was in Golden State GSD Rescue.

Home


----------



## CynRes (Jan 2, 2012)

When I hike off trail with my GSD he meets other male dogs off leash and sniffs a little and we move on. He is a lower energy GSD and neutered. My trainer in obedience and nose work is involved in this rescue and set up the appointment to meet her. I was interested in another mix they have up for adoption but she thinks he is too energetic for my Jake and it might not be a good match.

You hit it on the nose when you mentioned about no one really knowing her temperament since she has only been at the rescue for only a week. She still needs to be spayed and her hind dew claws removed. While meeting her in an outside exercise pen another dog approached outside and she barked a half a dozen times and then continued playing with her ball.

I do have an option of fostering her for a few weeks to see how she works with the family. It seems like such a short time to really see if she will work out since she has been through so many changes, like you said, when will her true temperament show?

I am about 30 min south of San Francisco. I know my trainer will be happy to work with me, but it never hurts to get as much advice as I can and I don't want to be running to her all of the time. Thank you for the information about the other trainer and pointing out that there are great resources.

I am happy to hear of the situations that work out. I know rescuing has its share of issues...mostly the unknown - from what I've read.

I know I have work ahead of me if this goes through...

Thank you for responding


----------



## CynRes (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm so sad. It didn't work out with Delaney. She was too uncomfortable with Jake. We went for a few walks and they walked side by side without much interest on either part. Then we went into the pen at the kennel while they each played separately on leash, but whenever Jake would walk past her she would lunge at him and bark aggressively. They said that it wasn't territorial aggression since she hadn't been there long enough. They suspect that there has been no socializing, which of course is a must for the breed. And since the owners didn't care enough to bail her out of the pound, I'm almost positive they didn't invest training time either. I'm bummed, but will keep looking for the right fit. Well, we tried.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am sorry it didn't work out. She sounds like a nice dog. Her whole world has changed and the family she trusted let her down. Maybe some time in foster home will help her gain confidence. She may do better in a home without other dogs. 
There are so many dogs in rescue in our area of CA. I am sure the right one is waiting for you

California Golden State German Shepherd Rescue

German Shepherd Rescue of Northern California


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am going to dissent with the common opinion, and make a suggestion.

You have two two year old males. Hopefully they will live ten or more years. When the one goes, the other is likely to follow. We have no way of knowing how these things will play out, but if those boys live to be 12, chances are your 10 year old might also pass around the same time. And, three geriatric dogs to vet is no picnic, as you already know.

My suggestion is to go to a rescue or shelter and give a nine-year-old, long coated shepherd a chance at a great family for her remaining life. In two or three years get the puppy of your dreams. You will have more time to devote to the puppy's needs, as your older boys will be hitting middle age, and well, a good gap between dogs really helps. 

Just a thought.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree with Selzer. Having multiple seniors is TOUGH. 

If I were going to add to a household that already had two 2 year old dogs, I would either look for something 6yo or OLDER, OR I would wait a year or 2 and get a puppy.


----------



## CynRes (Jan 2, 2012)

You know, since I've been looking around and researching breeders I am getting closer to stop looking. I appreciate your comments and I am rethinking about adding to my pack. 

We lost three dogs in three years, and like you said, it was no picnic. 

The house just feels empty and I love the hustle and bustle of dog activity. 

I think I will stop an active search and if something comes my way I will seriously weigh the positives and negatives.

There is so much to learn and contemplate. I guess I struggle with over the course of almost fifty years I have never been able to choose a dog based on my wants and needs, but based on the needs of others in the family. Don't get me wrong, my heart was and is devoted to every dog, because I have yet to meet a dog that doesn't take a piece of my heart. I will probably concede and work on being content with my furry companions now.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

CynRes said:


> There are so many variations within the breed which I was unaware of also. I hope to not offend anyone, but this is purely from my ignorance. Do the show line's GSD backs tend to be more "angular?" and the working lines "squarer?"? I prefer the "squarer" confirmation. Please, educate me in this matter.


You can get the squarer conformation in both German show and working lines, what you're referring to is more typical of American line shepherds, which is usually what you'll see at AKC shows. American line dogs also often have more fine boned heads than the German lines.

This is Keefer, my West German showline longcoat boy:



















With two 2 year old dogs I'd agree with the others to either wait to get a puppy or to consider an older rescue. I don't know of any good breeders in the Bay Area, we got Keef from Oregon, and Halo we had shipped from Connecticut! She's also a longcoat, but she's West German working lines, with very nice solid structure.


----------



## CynRes (Jan 2, 2012)

Your handsome Keefer is exactly what I am looking for. Well, maybe not for now but in a few years. What breeder did he come from in Oregon so I can add it to my research?


----------



## CynRes (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, of course, when I stopped looking, I fell in love, along with my dogs. This is Daisy, a Border Collie mix, about 10 months, and a rescue. We all love her and my pack feels complete!! I just had to share my excitement.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hooray! Glad to hear you ended up with a new family member who needed a home.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I love the look in her eyes! She has soulful eyes!


----------

